# Necron Army Log (C&C welcome!)



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Got a good deal from someone for some Crons so decided to start a new army. Painted up 3 as a test scheme to see if I liked it and what others thought. 
Right now I'm going for a rusty, mossy, swampy theme. Have not based any yet as I'm practicing with the water effects to get comfortable with it. When comfortable, will make their bases seem like they are standing in swampy water. The basic premise is that on their Tomb World, they got flooded over time. All years of inactivity let the rust and moss build up on their bodies. 
Used the salt/hair spray technique for the first time and am quite happy with how it turned out. As always, I think more practice and I'll make it look all the better. Of course, they are not done. Going to practice OSL on these guys. 
Primed:Black
Based: Mephiston Red
Rust: Stippled a light and dark brown for variation
Layer: Codex Grey (airbrushed on)
Toothbrushed salt off
Layer: Leadbelcher (Wanted some "true necron metal" to show)


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

A great start I say. I'll be very interested to see how you go on the vehicles with this. The moss looks a little big I think, have you considered using some very fine sand and painting it green? Also maybe a brown wash to get some rust in the joints?

That said the salt technique has yeilded some awesome results on the flat portions!


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

@Jacobite: Thank you. I've put one coat of watered down sepia in the joints and plan on doing several more until it looks like the rust/dirt has built up. Like silt settles in the rocks of a swamp/marsh/river. Was thinking the moss looked a little big as well. Made some the way you suggested for a castle my son painted, will try that on there. Wanted to try actual greens first though to see how it looked. Another thing I tried was taking cotton balls, splitting it up, dunking in a pva glue, water, dark green paint mixture. The pieces came out awesome, but big. Still experimenting with it though to see what effects that I can get outa it. For the vehicles, if I do go with this theme, they will be rusty as well of course, but I can do some larger vines hanging off them or even kind of wrapped around them. 
In the deal I got 2x ghost/doomsday arks, 1x night/doom scythe, 1x command/annihilation barge, 40xwarriors, and 20x immortal/deathmarks. So I have a lot to play around with and practice with. Was really torn between this theme and a snow'ish (off white necrons with blue where all the green would normally go). All in all, it's a fun break from painting my DA army.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Try coating the moss (it looks similar to woodland senics coarse turf?) with a watered down mix of PVA glue instead. Ive used a similar technique on my own models and it compacts everything together. It also gives you a surface that can be painted if you want to make it stick out a bit more. I have an example lying around the house that i can show you when i get home.


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

@swedemarine: Thats a good idea. would like to see the pic when you get a chance.
I did make up some painted sand (fine sand, pva, green paint) and put it on the one that had no moss. Gave me a great comparrison to look at.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Heres the pics I promised. One thing i want to note its that it may take several coats of the glue to get the effect you want. Ive also found the adding water to the turf and then compressing it before adding the glue will give you a stiffer result as it tends to act like a sponge. But i think in your case you will be good to go with just one or possibly two coats of the mixture. If you decide to try this let us know how it turns out. I Might start using a similar method for basing.


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

im in love with these... sometimes i wish i had the time/funds to start a 40k army but my fantasy one is finally coming along so maybe eventually

cant wait to see more of these ^^


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Update: Some WIP of the Night Scythe. A lot more to do to it, but I'm loving the way it's come out so far.
@: Jacobite: Thanks for the tip and the photo's. I took off the grass moss and replaced it with the sand/paint mix. It looked a LOT better. Was a little tricky to work with, to get it into tight spots. But, a little clean up for a better look is no big deal. Thanks again!
@: SwedeMarine: Thanks for the tip on the grass moss. Played around with it and stuck some more PVA to it and compressed it. Looked a lot better, but I still wasnt happy for it on the soldiers.


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Some more update to the flier. Started working on the green in all the places and been working on the base. What's taking so long is I got some realistic water that I'm going to put on the front part (where there is no moss). Been trying to get it just right, how I was happy with it. So now that I "kinda" figured it out, will be putting that on soon. But, thought you al might like to see what I have done so far.


----------



## Hydraulix (May 5, 2013)

This is great work, very inspiring with the moss. Keep it up lets see some more!


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh I like that stand a lot! Idea stolen! :grin:


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Very nice scenic basing


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

@Hydraulix: Thanks! Credit for the moss goes to Swedemarine for the idea/application
@Hellados: I went to a pet store where I found a "tree" that I could cut up. It's a pretty big item that you can get a lot of pieces off of. Will post a pic of it so you (all) can see it. Tip: If you cut it with something electronic (I used a dremel), it throws white plastic dust EVERY WHERE. It looked like it snowed in my kitchen. Was still better than using a hand saw though (which I tried and took too long).
@Ratvan: Thanks! Was my first attempt at doing a highly detailed base like that.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Loki1416 said:


> @Hydraulix: Thanks! Credit for the moss goes to Swedemarine for the idea/application


Swedemarine seems to be a font of good ideas...I need to rep him for that.

That is a great looking Croissant there. Amazing work and the base adds so much character.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

I love the rust effect you have going on, excellent work!


----------



## Saintspirit (Jul 31, 2013)

i like it so far, although (as I say often) fixing the bases completely would definitely improve them.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice work on the flyer, if I may make a suggestion atm the rust is looking a little too defined, maybe try to get the lines not so straight and hard? The color however is bang on!


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

@iamtheeviltwin: Yes he does! Thanks!
@Bayonet: Thank you. First time I tried it on a vehicle (4th model total)
@Saintspirit:Thanks. The base isn't done yet if that's what you mean. 
@Jacobite: I think I understand what you mean. I havn't done any wash's yet or anything like that, so after once I do all that it should take it down some.


----------

